# 4 door r33 or r34



## robert98hp (Aug 26, 2003)

i was j/ wondering if there was ever a 4 door version or the r33 or r34.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Of coure there are. R32 as well.


----------



## robert98hp (Aug 26, 2003)

i was wondering cuz i have a b15 sentra and i wanted to know if it might look right doing a skyline conversion. (body only of couse)


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

No. Don't rice it out. Leave that to the Honda kids please.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

.


----------



## robert98hp (Aug 26, 2003)

i really can't decide whether to do an r33 or r34 conversion
i like the r34 tailights better but i really don't think that the sentra r34 body kit looks like the real thing. any ideas?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

sno said:


> *how is doing a skyline conversion rice?*


You have a slow FWD sedan that is not in anyway related to the Skyline other than the NISSAN badge. You would be trying to pretend your car is a Skyline when it is in fact no where near being so. You are free to do what you want...its your money. But, don't get all pissy when your ricer dream gets called for what it is.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

.


----------



## robert98hp (Aug 26, 2003)

sno, you have a r32, right? then i would expect an opinion like that anyone who owns a skyline. and i see you point and i think you're right it would look a lil silly


----------



## robert98hp (Aug 26, 2003)

ignore that last post i looked at the wrong profile, i was looking @ scourges


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

no i don't have an r32. 

forget i ever posted in this thread, i was tryin to help you out. this isn't worth the drama.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

OooO, i think i should get a R32 4door instead of the 2door...just think, alot of ppl never think of 4door skylines, and when they see urs, they'll just think its a rice car-u race him, he loses, u pop the hood, he sees its really a skyline, he goes crying to his ricer buddyz...the look on his face...


----------

